# telfair co, rut



## hoghunter2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

its time seen two bucks after does today stayed in stand till 11:30 altogether i saw 10 deer 2 being  nice bucks me with a bow  i grunted  two times but no good they where hot on them does . any body else seen any thing going on?


----------



## Chadx1981 (Nov 20, 2009)

I killed a 10 pt my cousin killed a 9 pt on sunday and we saw numerous chases


----------

